# Solved: How do I get around chassis intrusion detection error?



## amarubay (Jul 6, 2008)

Motherboard: Asus P5N- MX motherboard; BIOS update 903
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Processor 
OS: Windows XP

I was trying to install a new CPU and in the middle of that process, I found I needed to update the BIOS. Again this took some time to do but once it was updated, I saw this message:

_"The system intruded, chassis opened, or tempered before. Please check the system."_

I looked up the issue and did a series of things to mend it.

*Checked the manual.* According to it, there is no switch in the BIOS itself, only a physical set of pins which by default have a jumper cap over them to short the detector. Upon checking my MB, I found this jumper cap was missing, so I ordered a batch and replaced it. Problem continued.

*Reset CMOS.* I turned the PC off, removed the battery, then moved the jumper cap to clear CMOS according to the manual. Waited about a minute to be safe before returning the cap to its original position and putting the battery back in. Problem persists.

*Updated BIOS again.* I'd previously had issues updating the BIOS only to learn the file was not being detected was all. Once that was settled, it was updated and this new issue appeared. After calling ASUS, the rep suggested the first two options I mentioned as well as checking for an even more recent update to the BIOS. I had the most recent one, but I re-updated it anyway. Problem persists.

*Check jumper caps. *I thought maybe the cap was not secure enough for the short to be detected, so I checked that. Afterwards, I removed the battery, then reset CMOS again. Turned on the computer. Problem persists.

I'm aware that such an error says in the motherboard's log until the issue's resolved but presently I don't know what else to try and remove this message. Any suggestions?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Chassis intrusion is a switch on the case that is released
when the case is opened.
It connects to the motherboard.
Most desktop cases I have seen don't have that switch.
Might want to double check the bios.
There is usually a setting to disable it.
If not,you would need to find the switch connector on the
motherboard and short it by putting a jumper on it or a
wire across the 2 pins.


----------



## pbanutcase (Jul 12, 2011)

If the chassis detection button IS connected to the motherboard, just duct tape it down.


----------



## amarubay (Jul 6, 2008)

leroys1000 said:


> Chassis intrusion is a switch on the case that is released
> when the case is opened.
> It connects to the motherboard.
> Most desktop cases I have seen don't have that switch.
> ...


I said that I bought a set of jumper caps and placed on on the pins. I also checked again to see if the cap was in place correctly. The message is still coming up.


----------



## amarubay (Jul 6, 2008)

pbanutcase said:


> If the chassis detection button IS connected to the motherboard, just duct tape it down.


My motherboard does not have a physical on/off switch. It's just a bunch of pins. As I said before, a jumper cap was needed to short the pins and stop the detection...but even with the cap on, the message is still appearing and prohibiting me from using my PC.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Did you enter the bios setup and look for a setting to disable it?
Being as it happened after you updated the bios.there is probably
a new setting in there.
The manual may not cover the new bios.


----------



## amarubay (Jul 6, 2008)

I did actually. And there were some new choices there. The option is called "Case Monitoring" and it's under a section not really related to but called hard drive monitoring. I found that I needed to set and reset this option to disabled more than once before the computer accepted it and let me be on my way. About 12 restarts later and it no longer comes up.

Thanks!


----------

